# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  omstanders borderliner gevraagd voor mail contact

## roodborstje

Ik ben een vrouw wiens man last heeft van
een narcistische persoonlijkheid, borderline, ontwijkende trekken en een persoonlijkheids stoornis nao. Daarnaast een storing in de impuls beheersing. Het leven met een agressieve/ depressieve partner is vaak enorm moeilijk hiervoor zoek ik mensen die weten wat ik doormaak om elkaar te steunen, iedereen is welkom.
Er is altijd spraken van onrust, van liegen, bedriegen, wantrouwen, vreemdgaan etc. Zo erg als gevolg dat ik mezelf helemaal kwijt ben. Daarom wie wil er met mij mailen? Als je een man of vrouw hebt die dit ook heeft en je net als ik in een verschrikkelijk moeilijke relatie zit? Dan schrijf ik graag met jou! misschien kunnen we elkaar tot steun zijn.

----------

